# Concept Albums



## LoC (Jan 16, 2009)

So, recently I've been listening to Ayreon's "The Human Equation" for the first time and I've listened to all of Opeth albums (some of which are concept albums).

Anyway, I'm looking for more concept albums, anything good would be great, but mainly progressive rock/metal style would be even better.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

Coheed and Cambria
Portugal. The Man The Dear Hunter
David Bowie's The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars
Pink Floyd's The Wall and others to an extent
The Decemberists' The Crane Wife

Those are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 16, 2009)

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Styxx - Kilroy was Here and Paradise Theater
Kamelot - Epica and The Black Halo


----------



## LoC (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah, tried Kamelot's Epica/Black Halo already - those were 2 awesome albums and I've heard The Wall as well as plenty of Coheed and Cambria. 

I've got  The Decemberists' The Crane Wife already, but haven't listened to it yet, will do - I like the folksy vibes from what I've heard.

What are Styxx and Portugal all about?


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2009)

LoC said:


> Ah, tried Kamelot's Epica/Black Halo already - those were 2 awesome albums and I've heard The Wall as well as plenty of Coheed and Cambria.
> 
> I've got  The Decemberists' The Crane Wife already, but haven't listened to it yet, will do - I like the folksy vibes from what I've heard.
> 
> What are Styxx and Portugal all about?



Oh fuck, my bad.  Not Portugal. The man.  I mean The Dear Hunter.  And only II out of the VI parts of the story are done.  So far there is the main character, someone dies, and not much else I could really tell you.

http://www.last.fm/music/The+Dear+Hunter/_/The+Pimp+and+the+Priest


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

Music From The Elder


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

No.

Probably these:

Mr. Bungle - California
Negativland - Dispepsi
I think every Nile album is a concept album. Not really sure.
The Residents - The Third Reich 'n' Roll
Actually, so is every Residents album.

I'm sorry, I shouldn't have posted here in the first place.

My posting...It's not up to snuff.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 16, 2009)

COHEED AND CAMBRIA LOLOLOL

No, seriously, check out Aina's "The Seige of Aina", if you like something a bit more power metal-y.

I know I've got a concept album somewhere in my hooj pile o' music, but for the life of me, I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2009)

LoC said:


> So, recently I've been listening to Ayreon's "The Human Equation" for the first time



YES.



> and I've listened to all of Opeth albums.



YES.

You are my winrar of the day.

I'd recommend the rest of the Ayreon project, since it's all a single, awesome storyline. Spring for 01011001 and Into the Electric Castle, they're my favorites.


----------



## LoC (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Aden, Opeth are my favourite band on this planet.  I know I'll be ordering online the Ayreon albums when I'm back at varsity and can get them delivered to me. As for the other band, I'll be good old downloading and giving them a sample before I fork out my puny rands. 

Listened to The Seige of Aina off a Warcraft tribute video (*groans), but it sounded promising. Also I gave 'Red Hands' by The Deer Hunter a listen, sounds very much like The Receiving End of Sirens.




Load_Blown said:


> Mr. Bungle - California
> Negativland - Dispepsi
> I think every Nile album is a concept album. Not really sure.
> The Residents - The Third Reich 'n' Roll



Got California, didn't know or think it was a concept album though. 

Dispepsi looks interesting. I was reading up on that band's albums, I laughed at the U2 incident. 

As for Nile, they don't really release full concept albums, but rather just base (nearly) everything off mythology and Lovecraft. Anyway, I've got a fair share of Nile in my library already. 

The 3rd Reich and Roll albums sounds like it might be an interesting listen, will give it a whirl just now.

Edit: It would be nice if I didn't leave out words.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway" yet. One of the most beautiful concept albums of all time, and the story will turn your brain to shit.

"Quadrophenia" by the who is possibly one of the most underrated albums of all time, and the guitar solos alone on "Joe's Garage" by Frank Zappa are still blowing my fucking mind.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

LoC said:


> Thanks Aden, Opeth are favourite band on this planet.  I know I'll be ordering online the Ayreon albums when I'm back at varsity and can get them delivered to me. As for the other band, I'll be good old downloading and giving them a sample before I fork out my puny rands.
> 
> Listened to The Seige of Aina off a Warcraft tribute video (*groans), but it sounded promising. Also I gave 'Red Hands' by The Deer Hunter a listen, sounds very much like The Receiving End of Sirens.
> 
> ...



Make sure that you get it as "The De*a*r Hunter."  There are like three bands out there, The Deerhunter, The Dear Hunter, and The Deer Hunter.

Makes things a pain.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

LoC said:


> Got California, didn't know or think it was a concept album though.



I think it is. I think all three Bungle albums are. The first album answered the question: "Who IS Mr. Bungle?" The second: "What IS music?" And the third album is: "Where IS California and what does it sound like?" 



LoC said:


> Dispepsi looks interesting. I was reading up on that band's albums, I laughed at the U2 incident.



Negativland can be pretty funny. And can get sort of tedious if you're not interested in copyright violations (Just so you know, I am). I think Helter Stupid is their magnum opus so try and hear that too.



LoC said:


> As for Nile, they don't really release full concept albums, but rather just base (nearly) everything off mythology and Lovecraft. Anyway, I've got a fair share of Nile in my library already.



Yeah, that's what I thought.



LoC said:


> The 3rd Reich and Roll albums sounds like it might be an interesting listen, will give it a whirl just now.



Hitler was a vegetarian.



GatodeCafe said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway" yet. One of the most beautiful concept albums of all time, and the story will turn your brain to shit.



Genesis is silly.



Takumi_L said:


> Make sure that you get it as "The De*a*r Hunter."  There are like three bands out there, The Deerhunter, The Dear Hunter, and The Deer Hunter.
> 
> Makes things a pain.



I think it's just Deerhunter.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I think it is. I think all three Bungle albums are. The first album answered the question: "Who IS Mr. Bungle?" The second: "What IS music?" And the third album is: "Where IS California and what does it sound like?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, forget the "the", I don't have my library in front of me...fucking laptop >.>

Anyway, Microcastle and Cryptograms are interesting


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah, forget the "the", I don't have my library in front of me...fucking laptop >.>
> 
> Anyway, Microcastle and Cryptograms are interesting



I only heard that Atlas Sound album.

Bradford Cox is scary

Ol' marfan syndrome havin' skinny-ass nigga


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2009)

LoC said:


> Opeth are favourite band on this planet.



Heh, listening to "The Moor" as I clicked on this thread.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 18, 2009)

Anything by Pain of Salvation (BE and The Perfect Element are pretty sick)
Porcupine Tree's _In Absentia_ and _Fear Of A Blank Planet_
Queensryche's _Operation: Mindcrime_
Rush's 2112
Devin Townsend's _Ziltoid The Omniscient_. Actually, that last one is not negotiable...

EDIT: Dream Theater's Scenes From A Memory, although you probably know about this already =)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> Anything by Pain of Salvation (BE and The Perfect Element are pretty sick)
> Porcupine Tree's _In Absentia_ and _Fear Of A Blank Planet_
> Queensryche's _Operation: Mindcrime_
> Rush's 2112
> ...



I was going to say Ziltoid.

But since he already said it, I'm going to say _Cooked On Phonics_ by another Townsend project, Punky Bruster.

Also 2112 is totally Objectivist because Neil Peart has a hard-on for Ayn Rand. So it may rock, but it's kind of wrong-headed


----------



## LoC (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got  Porcupine Tree's In Absentia and Fear Of A Blank Planet, got Ziltoid and I've got that Dream Theater one.

Anyway, listened to that 3rd Reich and Roll album yesterday... Interesting, but I don't think I'm going to be listening to it again any time soon. The discord eventually started to get on my nerves.

Getting QueensrÃ¿che's Operation: Mindcrime, I liked Promised Land and didn't know about Operation: Mindcrime before.

I really want to get _Cooked On Phonics,_ I heard Devin saying that Ziltoid had some similarities between the two (and seeing as I enjoyed Ziltoid, getting it would make sense).

As for Rush and Ayn Rand - I don't dig Ayn Rand at all. My father is a bit of a supporter of her viewpoints, so I've heard the whole 'rationality', 'virtue' and 'purpose' spiel before. Regardless, I'll give the album a listen - I've enjoyed some of the Rush that I've heard.




​


----------



## protocollie (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't bloody believe nobody's mentioned Tommy or Quadrophenia by the who.

Both classic.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 19, 2009)

LoC said:


> Anyway, listened to that 3rd Reich and Roll album yesterday... Interesting, but I don't think I'm going to be listening to it again any time soon. The discord eventually started to get on my nerves.​



That's too bad. Try The Commercial Album or Animal Lover. Those should be more to your liking then.



LoC said:


> I really want to get _Cooked On Phonics,_ I heard Devin saying that Ziltoid had some similarities between the two (and seeing as I enjoyed Ziltoid, getting it would make sense).



Devin is a funny funny guy. Cooked is a lot easier to find now then it used to be. You can buy it off his site.



LoC said:


> As for Rush and Ayn Rand - I don't dig Ayn Rand at all. My father is a bit of a supporter of her viewpoints, so I've heard the whole 'rationality', 'virtue' and 'purpose' spiel before. Regardless, I'll give the album a listen - I've enjoyed some of the Rush that I've heard.



Objectivism is a cult, just so you are aware. As much of a cult as Scientology.

Also, protocollie:


GatodeCafe said:


> "Quadrophenia" by the who is possibly one of the most underrated albums of all time,


​


----------



## protocollie (Jan 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Also, protocollie


Told you that I couldn't believe it. I didn't read carefully enough.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Pink Floyd's "The Wall" is the gold standard.  I would also recommend the following:
"The Black Parade" - My Chemical Romance
"Good Apollo, I Am Burning Star IV: Volume One" - Coheed and Cambria
"De-Loused In The Comatorium" - The Mars Volta
"Ziggy Stardust And the Spiders From Mars" - David Bowie
"Welcome To My Nightmare" - Alice Cooper
And I'll also recommend Ziltoid, just because Devin Townsend is so awesome.


----------



## LoC (Jan 21, 2009)

Went out and (*gasp*) bought Rush's 2112 album. It was worth the cash, I'm happy to say. 

Couldn't find anything else locally in my little hamlet.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 21, 2009)

LoC said:


> Went out and (*gasp*) bought Rush's 2112 album. It was worth the cash, I'm happy to say.
> 
> Couldn't find anything else locally in my little hamlet.



Where do you live and why does it suck


Nah, I'm just kidding.


I'm sure Wyoming is pretty nice this time of year.


----------



## Mercy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hm... I'd recommend Rhapsody of Fire, but they're a little... a lot over the top.

In liu of that, I will tell you to go pick up Luca Turilli - Prophet of the Last Eclipse.


----------



## LoC (Jan 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Where do you live and why does it suck
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm just kidding.
> ...



East London... in South Africa. It's a decent size town and isn't horrible, but it can be a bit boring and have a bit of a limited selection. (There's only one club, Numbers, actually worth going to for example.)

Luckily, I'll be in Cape Town, which is an incredibly awesome and pretty international city, for varsity pretty soon.



ChemicalWolf said:


> "De-Loused In The Comatorium" - The Mars Volta



Win. Mars Volta's best offering, IMO.

Edit: Oh fuck... Numbers is now going to close down because a bouncer there accidentally put a client into a coma and the guy subsequently died.


----------



## Takun (Jan 22, 2009)

I was listening to it today, and I would go ahead and say both Arcade Fire albums could count as concept albums.  

Get Funeral, in my opinion.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2009)

I saw the deer hunter live at nelly's pub, fucking awesome.. they played with foxy schzam and fall of troy,,, what an epic show...


----------



## Ragnar Jormundgandrson (Jan 27, 2009)

Since you seem to like bands with more progressive/metal influences (Opeth and Ayreon for the fucking win, by the way), I'll offer up Avantasia's two-parter The Metal Opera and After Forever's Invisible Circles. I'd put "maybe, but I doubt it" on Avantasia's Scarecrow, though: its music is 'meh'; the concept is iffy, but it redeems itself a little by having great vocalists.


----------



## Defender (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Mr. Bungle
> The Residents


Hi, I love you.

My picks would be:
Any GWAR album
Aimee Mann - The Forgotten Arm
The Mountain Goats - Tallahassee
Ween - The Mollusk
Tom Waits - Alice
Prince - Purple Rain
Deltron 3030


----------



## LoC (Jan 31, 2009)

Defender said:


> ...Any GWAR album...



GWAR...  Seeing them live would be... interesting.

Anyway, finally got a hold of Dear Hunter stuff - bloody nice. 

Also, "Crimson" by Edge of Sanity is a good listen if you're into prog death metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Defender said:


> Hi, I love you.



We should get together and talk about good music

Feel free to ask me a question in my thread here

Also, good idea with that Ween album, I forgot that that was supposed to be like a prog-rock parody

Buckingham Green is so ridiculous, it's fantastic


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes' "Tales from Topographic Oceans"


----------

